

Ask HN: winter break goals? - keiferski

For those of you in university/college (or just have a longer holiday), what are your goals for the break?<p>Personally, I'm working on my art/drawing, CSS, and hoping to launch a beta version of a site.
======
kkoppenhaver
Hoping to launch a minimal version of my very first Rails project. I've been
slowly getting the basics down and now it's time to actually do something with
it!

